# Face primer - how long til it expires?



## Marisol (Jan 12, 2008)

I did a search for this topic and didn't find one. Does face primer expire?


----------



## Trisha. (Jan 12, 2008)

I would think it does expire, just like anything else. Maybe a year or two. But, I'm just guessing...lol.


----------



## macface (Jan 12, 2008)

I have the small smashbox primer on the back theirs like a small open jar picture with a 24 or 12 number inside and that means thats how long should it last.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes it would, pretty much anything that is an emollient product would. I would go by the old nose test, if it starts to smell differently or it starts to separate or looks different (color, texture) it is breaking down.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes it would, pretty much anything that is an emollient product would. I would go by the old nose test, if it starts to smell differently or it starts to separate or looks different (color, texture) it is breaking down. I toss anythign that smells weird





by the way it was nice to see ya around!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. Time to throw it out then.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I toss anythign that smells weird




by the way it was nice to see ya around!

Thanks hun, life has been more than a little busy lately, but today I am off sick from work



, so I have a little more time...


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Jan 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *macface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have the small smashbox primer on the back theirs like a small open jar picture with a 24 or 12 number inside and that means thats how long should it last. You're spot on


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 13, 2008)

I think I would toss mine after a year or so but it never lasts that long anyway.


----------



## marlolovesmac (Jan 18, 2008)

I learned in Esthetics school that MOST makeup products have to be made to last for 31 months - UNLESS they say otherwise - or have a sell by date on them.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 19, 2008)

That sounds reasonable--will watch it--this old face has already expired--can't take much more


----------



## chocobon (Jan 19, 2008)

Yup, if it smells bad it's out!!


----------

